# Obscur Iberic composers: Vasquez, Encina, Romero



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After viisiting Italians, Englishs, Portugueses, Flemish of Rennaissance.I almost forgot the obscur spaniards & Basques masters.

Juan Vasquez (1510-1560) is amazing he stand out on this compilation i perchased lately called Canciones, Romances & Sonetos:
Secular vocal music from 16th century Spain
ensemble la colombina(on Glossa).

Vasquez is a basque composer (vasquez mean litteraly basque), he is the highlight of this compilation, Françoise Ferrand a musicologist hardely talk about him in her renaissance book, his polyphony outstanding i might bought his work on Brilliant Classic later on, smooth composition ,sweet stuff.

Juan del Encina (1468-1530) is a bit more notorious and interresting as well not mutch is know about him too...

We get on this awesome compilation Francisco Guerrero(1528-1599) a quite recognised composer of is era, i just haappen to have two others album by him, one of them beeing Tallis Scholars whit the might of Peter Philips.

There is fews anonymus piece and a mysterious composer worth checking out Mateo Romero(1575-1647), he has an album downloadable or available somewhere.

So this trend is on Obscur composer of Iberic penninsula, i would like to know more on Vasquez ,Encina, Romero there fabuleous.

Guerrerro i already worship.

:tiphat:


----------

